# Report: Nissan Exec Blasts "Jackass" GTR Owners in Typical Display Of Online Civility



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*Report: Nissan Exec Blasts "Jackass" GTR Owners in Typical Display Of Online Civility*








Corner Carvers is the sort of internet forum where car setup and sanctioned, timed driving events dominate the conversation, rather than the usual forum drivel about street racing, JDM parts and insulting female family members.

But even the best slip up at times, and Corner Carvers has found itself at the center of attention when a Nissan executive joined their 49 page GTR thread and began spouting off his own opinions on the drivers' "appalling" behavior behind the wheel, the car itself ("Frankly, it really isn't overall my ideal in a sports car either (too heavy & complex) but it's impressive nonetheless") and sporadic insults directed at posters who questioned his credibility.

It turns out the poster, a man named Chip Goetzinger of Nashville, Tennessee, lists his occupation as "Technical Assistant to the Chairman of the Americas, Nissan." Nissan confirmed to Jalopnik that someone of the same name works at their office, but there has been no official confirmation that the poster is an employee of Nissan North America.

As far as internet flame wars go, this is extremely tame, as no four-letter words or racial/ethnic/gender/sexual orientation-related insuts have been bandied about. But the fact that the poster is supposedly a Nissan executive, and he was speaking about his employer in a negative light, strikes us as monumentally stupid.

More: *Report: Nissan Exec Blasts "Jackass" GTR Owners On Web Forum in Typical Display Of Online Civility* on AutoGuide.com


----------

